# Goose egg



## cwbjdane1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Weighed 5.5 oz.,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way! Where's the pic?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like to see that one too!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel sorry for the goose that laid it.


----------



## cwbjdane1 (Aug 21, 2013)

It was my first goosie egg. Compared to my bannie eggs, 5 ounces seemed like 5 lbs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Get yourself a cheapy kitchen scale and you can weigh eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I imagine it did and I'll bet the side to side comparison would be attention getting too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was sure someone was playing a joke on you.........wait a minute! April fool's day +ostritch egg+hubby=a very good joke sine he brings the eggs in!


----------

